# Need advise here at WKORV!!



## califgal (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Enjoying our week here.  I'll try to make this brief and just want some opinions.

Went to our owners update yesterday.  We own EOY island.  I had read on TUG that some people have been offered to grandfather their non Starwood TS if they purchased addtional Starwood , to get to 3*.  As I recall thre person who made that post was not considering a purchase it Maui, it was elsewhere.

They tried to get us to upgrade our EOY island here, to the new property, EOY OV  AND buy an annual OV at the N. property for 68K.  We said we'd think about it and meet back today lat in the afternoon.

I already know about requaifing resales, and how many people think 3* is worthless and worthless to convert to hotel poins, but for us it could be very helpful.

Decided that 68K is WAY too much $$.  Early today I told our salesman it's too much $$, but said that IF we could upgrade to EYOV nextdoor and grandfather our other TS to qualify for 3*  that could be very doable for us.  He checked with someone and when he came back he wrote down the offer which included 60K stapoints and the SPG promotion of purchasing the 80K sp for $1675.

Our appt was for 4pm.  He called back at 3:15 and said that  really could NOT be done and we would have to buy a whole EY and be 3* with the STarwood purchase and then they would grand father the other TS which would help on the way to 4*.  I told him that we were not interested.  And we left it at that.

Because he initially said it could be done and wrote in down, should we complain about the taking back of the deal???  My husband thinks we should.  I say that they can do whatever they want, they make the rules.

Thanks, so much for being brief!!


----------



## KOR5Star (Apr 10, 2007)

First, decide if this is REALLY what you want.  If it is, ask to see a manager.  Take it as high as you have to... as you are able to.

Don't be rude.  Don't be hostile.  Don't demand.  Just insist that they treat you fairly.  They initially agreed.  They should stick by their word.  You would stick by yours.  

They'll try to take you on tangents.  Don't let them.  Keep coming back to "You guys initially agreed.  That means it can be done.  What needs to happen next to get it done?"  

Let them know you feel like you're being pressed into buying more after an agreement had already been struck.  That's not what you expected from Starwood.  You expect them to play fairly,... "so let's get what we already agreed to done."


----------



## oneohana (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't count on anything happening. A salesperson cannot make those kind of decisions. Others here on TUG have found that out the hard way.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 11, 2007)

Can you restate what you are trying to do? I see that you own at WKORV (IV, EOY), but I don't see another property so I'm not sure which one you are trying to requalify, or how much you are paying.

From what I read, the dead deal was:

1. "Upgrade" your WKORV EOY IV to a WKORV-N EY OV
2. Requalify another Starwood resort that you own?
3. Purchase 80K Starpoints for $1675
4. Receive 60K Starpoints as incentive

How much were you paying?


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 11, 2007)

I think everyone needs to stop going to those "owner update" meetings...lol!

Actually, take your time, take a deep breath, and think about what you really want to do.


----------



## duke (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know why you would want to complain.  This does not sound like a good deal anyway.

You should first decide where you want to get to and post it here.  Forget about the deal offered.....Just think about what you want.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 11, 2007)

It was a bit hard to follow, but regardless - make sure you are the one in control - and control the terms that you want.  If not - move on - no reason to complain (IMO) - they at least got back to you and let you know upfront vs. finding out after hours of your vacation time wasted.

Again, decide what you want and why, and what you are willing to spend - and stick to it.  If they can't do it - then move on and enjoy what you have. It is clear in the Requal post (Negma's specifically) that only what can be put in a contract is valid - NOT a Salesman's 'say-so'.

Also - you could consider an EOY (or EY) at WPORV or Lagunamar (Cancun) - and requal your EOY resale - would not cost nearly as much...


----------



## duke (Apr 11, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Also - you could consider an EOY (or EY) at WPORV or Lagunamar (Cancun) - and requal your EOY resale - would not cost nearly as much...



An EOY VV-Key West (Mandatory) 2 br l/o prime is $14,000 plus 105,000 starpoints incentive.


----------



## glenn1000 (Apr 11, 2007)

duke said:


> An EOY VV-Key West (Mandatory) 2 br l/o prime is $14,000 plus 105,000 starpoints incentive.



Along the same lines of "is it worth it?":

Is it worth buying an EOY VV- Key West for $14,000 if we could requalify one resale unit and become three star elite? With the Starpoints thrown in, the cost is more like $11,000 (roughly) so it seems tempting but not sure that three star elite benefits justify another TS purchase. And that assumes that they allow requalification. Just curious to hear opinions on what others consider the value to be.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 11, 2007)

we purchased an eoy ar kierland to get to 3*. we liked the idea that we could change for starpoints every year IF we wanted to.keep us posted.good luck


----------



## califgal (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sorry if I wasn't clear in my explanation.  We hd asked if our outside from Starwood timehsare could be counted towards 3* if we upgraded to EY at the new North property.  

Anyway I talked to the person (supposedly ) who was the boss of the three sales managers and told him ,very nicely, what occured.  He apologize for the problem and said that it really would not be possible.  

That's fine with us, we've decided to buy resale anyhow!

Thanks everyone!


----------

